# Flying Boats?



## Orion_vp31 (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking for any large images of Fly Boats pre-1950's. Is there any good image database or other sources to browse? Thanks so much!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2008)

You could start here:

The Martin Mariner, Mars, Marlin Flying Boats

I grew up a stone's throw from Glenn L. Martin aircraft company, at Middle
River, Md. I've got a few hours flying time in the PBM, too. Hope this
helps get you started.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2008)

Somewhere on this forum are four pictures that FlyboyJ put up, like these.
This happens to be the Martin "Hawaii Mars".

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2008)

VP-31? Former VP-65 AD here.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> VP-31? Former VP-65 AD here.



Joe: I don't remember what VP was at NAS Jax in 1951-52. I was
attached to ComFairJax, and use to bum rides in the PBM's. They would
fly down to the Keys and to Gitmo. Most of their radiomen would rather
stay home with their family they fly extra hours.

edit: According to Wiki, NAS Jax has been home to VP-3, VP-5, VP-16,
VP-30 and VP-45,

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Joe: I don't remember what VP was at NAS Jax in 1951-52. I was
> attached to ComFairJax, and use to bum rides in the PBM's. They would
> fly down to the Keys and to Gitmo. Most of their radiomen would rather
> stay home with their family they fly extra hours.
> ...



Pretty Cool!

I think VP-45 was a training squadron.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 14, 2008)

Man thats low!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2008)

Not only is it low, presumably about to do the boat thing, but it is also, er, how can I put this.....somewhat on the large side?


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't see any water in the first few pictures so i was like is this for show or has something gone seriously wrong


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 14, 2008)

We have a section in the forums on aircraft, including a flying boat section: Warbird Photo Album - Color Photos

I have a couple of the Martin Mars in there that I took, plus a few more, if needed...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 14, 2008)

VERY COOL PICS Mr. C.


----------



## wingnuts (Oct 15, 2008)

Quite a few photos of Shorts Empire flying baots here:

Short S23 C Class Empire Flying Boats


----------

